# Buy the trio 12 FLH design without the driver?



## kniffarn_ (Jul 10, 2009)

Hello!
I came across this hornkit at css website and thought why not?
But since i live in sweden and will buy the driver from byggdinbas.se, could i get the design from anywhere else?
cant seem to find it at the website as solo.

Best regards Tim Larsson


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Did you get what you needed?


----------



## kniffarn_ (Jul 10, 2009)

yes, i talked to Bob via email and got sent em 
will begin to assemble it during the week hopefully!


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Jul 11, 2009)

If you need any help it is available. 

Mark


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Any more progress on your sub build?


----------

